# Flux DS30, Burton Cartel, or K2 Company IPO



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

If you read around, people are saying the Cartels are actually a bit soft. Check out the review in the equipment review section. Lots of love going to the Ipos too, but it seems they are a little hard to find atm.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

NoOtherOptions said:


> Lots of love going to the Ipos too, but it seems they are a little hard to find atm.


Haven't seen any reviews on the *K2's* and i've been hounding. IPOs yes, K2 no. I want them as well.

Why not check out Rome's 390 Boss. VERY good binding. lots of reviews and love


----------



## BackLip (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'd like a binding with a little more adjustability than the 390 bosses offer. I'm not a big fan of the toe cap either from looking at it in store.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

BackLip said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I'd like a binding with a little more adjustability than the 390 bosses offer. I'm not a big fan of the toe cap either from looking at it in store.


I have '12 so Toe cap for me is different. From what I've heard, and from Wolf's input, the 13' toe caps aren't bad. I'm not sure what you're looking for adjustable wise, but these have a lot of adjustment options, and you can fine tune to exactly how you will want them to fit. It's almost overwhelming for someone who doesn't know how they ride. Just sayin, don't rule em out. I personally like em a lot better than the Cartel's.

I also ride the K2 Auto Uprises. They're basically the formulas with auto tech built into em, and the Companies are basically an upgraded version of the Formulas. SO for that, imo:

K2 High backs are really good. I love the responsiveness with how light they are as well. My main issue is that ankle strap. Seems to slip when i tighten them at the very end, but I'm not sure if that's b/c of the Auto tech or because they're a bit worn down and might need to be replaced (with the free extra straps they sent me). I understand that K2 has addressed this this year and put out new Ratchet tech system so that shouldn't be an issue


----------



## BackLip (Dec 22, 2012)

I should have been more clear. It's not necessarily the adjustability it's the difficulty getting them dialed in. I have a buddy who rode these and wasn't the biggest fan. Anyone on the DS30's?


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

tylerkat89 said:


> Haven't seen any reviews on the *K2's* and i've been hounding. IPOs yes, K2 no. I want them as well.
> 
> Why not check out Rome's 390 Boss. VERY good binding. lots of reviews and love


I realized that after posting. My bad, +1 on what you said.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

BackLip said:


> Hey guys,
> In search of some new bindings this year. I'm coming from some Burton Triads which I like quite a bit. I ride predominately park but will ride all mountain depending on who I'm riding with. I really like the DS30s but am afraid they will be a bit soft for all mountain etc. Just the opposite with the cartels as I'm afraid they will be too stiff for the park(Burton rates them a 7/10 on stiffness. REALLY?).
> 
> On paper I like what the K2 Company IPO has to offer but don't really know how they will ride.
> ...


The 2013 Cartel wont be too stiff. The highback is softer torsionally now so when you want to get out on the tips or tweak a grab you can. Personally I'd go for IPO's. The combo of the stiff frame and soft highback feels super good in my opinion. Perfect for a freestyley ride and they'd match up well with the Destroyer.


----------



## BackLip (Dec 22, 2012)

Nivek said:


> The 2013 Cartel wont be too stiff. The highback is softer torsionally now so when you want to get out on the tips or tweak a grab you can. Personally I'd go for IPO's. The combo of the stiff frame and soft highback feels super good in my opinion. Perfect for a freestyley ride and they'd match up well with the Destroyer.


You're speaking of the K2 IPOs and not the Now IPOs correct?


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

BackLip said:


> You're speaking of the K2 IPOs and not the Now IPOs correct?


That is how the K2's are described so I'd assume so haha


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

BackLip said:


> You're speaking of the K2 IPOs and not the Now IPOs correct?


Spot on good sir


----------



## BackLip (Dec 22, 2012)

Problem with the K2 IPOs is I can't find them at a local shop for the life of me.


----------



## sirhc.yaj (Mar 21, 2011)

Just picked up a destroyer DD since I heard sweet reviews and it will be the last ever made. Got my eye on the K2 company IPOs and was wondering of you ever purchased them and what the reviews are. Let us know...


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

sirhc.yaj said:


> JGot my eye on the K2 company IPOs and was wondering of you ever purchased them and what the reviews are. Let us know...


You and everyone else. Welcome to the club


----------



## sirhc.yaj (Mar 21, 2011)

REI has them, pulls the trigger, stay tuned..


----------



## BackLip (Dec 22, 2012)

I ended up going with the restricted cartel. I couldn't find the K2 IPO and I wanted to see it in person before I bought it. Let me know how you like the IPO


----------

